# Danish oil on veneered MDF



## EightBySix (15 Nov 2012)

Esteemed experts,

I'm preparing to apply danish oil to a coffee table project. I built the top with an oak frame, holding an oak veneered MDF panel and thought I would try a test on some scrap pieces (it's the first time I've used Danish oil)

Whilst the oiled oak piece is looking beautiful, the MDF veneer looks more dull and darker. could it be becoming slightly transparent and showing the mdf below?

I would imagine the amount of oil absorbed differs too between the two.

Any advice/experience to share to get them looking similar?

Thanks


----------



## Chrispy (15 Nov 2012)

Are the two the same kind of Oak, pre veneered board is often American White Oak, is that the same as the solid.
Or how much have you sanded the veneer?


----------



## EightBySix (15 Nov 2012)

Good point. They were both sourced from the same yard - but I guess that means nothing.
I suspect they are both American White oak. I'll try and get some pics together.

I lightly sanded the test pieces. On the real thing, I had to sand out a white ring caused by a wet plate being put on it, so it has had a bit more of a going over.

More sanding on veneered MDF = bad for oiled appearance ?


----------



## Chrispy (15 Nov 2012)

Just thinking if you've just about sand through the veneer? with Oak it would have to be very thin to see through, is it patchy?


----------



## EightBySix (15 Nov 2012)

The test piece hasnt been sanded much really. It's pretty even in colour.


----------

